# Koi hat eine auffällige Stelle (Fotos), wie behandeln?



## tom1 (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

mir ist beim Füttern eine Stelle an meinem Koi aufgefallen, die mir gar nicht gefällt.

Ich habe versucht es mal zu fotografieren, hoffe man erkennt es. 
Es sieht aus wie eine etwas dickliche Wunde, wobei dieser Koi mehrere dieser "Erhöhungen" am Körper verteilt hat. Nur diese scheint etwas entzündet oder gar verpilzt zu sein.....

Was meint Ihr?

Vor 2 Jahren wurde dieser Koi schon einmal mit dem HK Wundbehandlungsmittel behandelt und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann war es genau diese Stelle.
Dies wurde aber nur "nebenbei" gemacht, der Grund für das Keschern war eigentlich einen Kiemenabstrich zu machen.

Der Winter steht ja leider vor der Tür und ich denke man muss unbedingt noch handeln!

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Tom


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Tom,

ist jetzt vom Handy mehr geraten,  aber ich würde auf Karpfenpocken tippen. 
Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen. 

LG René


----------



## koile (2. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Rene',
für Karpfenpocken scheint es mir etwas früh im Jahr , denn die Wassertemperatur
ist noch zu hoch.
Karpfenpocken treten er bei niedrigen Temperaturen  auf !


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2014)

http://www.konishi-koi.com/kh/index.php?id=1741

LG René


----------



## koile (2. Okt. 2014)

Ok Rene'
aber schau Dir das Bild noch einmal an,
es sieht blutig aus !
Keine wachsartige Pocke .


----------



## troll20 (2. Okt. 2014)

Sorry,  wie gesagt auf dem Handy ist nicht viel zu sehen,  egal wie weit ich vergrößer. Darum die Vermutung. 
LG René


----------



## tom1 (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

können sich den Karpfenpocken entzünden und dann eben auch verpilzen?

Heute wird bei uns das Wetter gut und ich will das Ganze in Angriff nehmen.


Folgendes hab ich mir überlegt bzw. wurde mir teilweise auch vorgeschlagen:

Koi keschern 
Salzbad mit 10g/l oder 20g/l (unterschiedliche Meinungen gelesen)
dann in ein separates Becken und erstmal etwas Ruhe gönnen
evtl. ein paar Stunden später dann betäuben und die Wunde mit dem HK Wundbehandlungsmittel behandeln
wieder in das separates Becken und gut belüften
nach 2-3 Tagen nochmal behandeln und dann zurück in den Teich setzen

Aufgrund meiner Teichgröße ist es nicht so einfach den Koi zu Keschern, sonst würde ich ihn statt separten Becken, lieber gleich wieder in den Teich setzen.
Ich muss aber mit Zugnetz arbeiten....

Würdet Ihr denn das Wasser (Teichwasser) in dem Becken evtl. mit warmen Leitungswasser etwas erwärmen? So evtl. bessere und schnellere Heilung, oder nicht notwendig?

Danke für eure Hilfe?

Mache dann noch bessere Fotos, vor und nach der Behandlung!

Grüße

Tom


----------



## jolantha (4. Okt. 2014)

Tom, sind es denn definitiv Karpfenpocken ?


----------



## tom1 (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher.

Ich meine, dass dieser Koi wie gesagt schon einmal genau an dieser Stelle behandelt wurde und damals hieß es, es seien Karpfenpocken. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, wurde sogar eine Schuppe gezogen.

Vielleicht hat sich diese Stelle nun wieder entzündet?

Gruß Tom


----------



## koile (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Tom ,
es sieht mir nicht nach Karpfenpokken aus , er nach einer bakteriellen
Geschichte.
Wenn es mein Koi wäre , würde ich ihn kurzfristig in ein Salzbad geben !
Aber dann nicht mehr beteuben !》wäre für den Fisch zuviel STRESS《
Desweiteren hast Du das Problrm mit der Temperatur , wenn Du ihn über Winter 
in Quarantäne  halten kannst mit erhöhter Wassertemperatur ,wäre eine andere 
Behandlung ratsam


----------



## tom1 (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

also das Keschern mit der Hilfe des Zugnetzes hat problemlos beim ersten Versuch geklappt. Ging auch sehr schnell, allerdings hat der Koi wie schon bei vorherigen Fangaktionen etwa 1 Minute Kiemenblutungen gehabt.

Habe ihn dann in eine zweite Wanne mit Teichwasser umgesetzt und als er etwas ruhiger wurde ihn ein 2%iges Salzbad für knapp 15 Minuten machen lassen.
Das hat er prima vertragen und hat sich auch nicht zur Seite gelegt.
Im Anschluß habe ich ihn für 3 Minuten nochmal in eine Wanne mit Teichwasser und dann mit einem Umsetzschlauch in sein neues Zuhause umgesetzt.

Er macht einen munteren Eindruck und es schein ihm zu gefallen.

Habe nun nochmal Fotos gemacht, also Karpfenpocken sind das denke ich nicht, wobei dieser Koi wie gesagt schon einmal zwecks Karpfenpocken an der Stelle behandelt wurde....

Ich würde jetzt morgen den Koi betäuben und mit HK Wundbehandlungsmittel einstreichen. 
Nach 3 Tagen nochmal betäuben und wieder mit dem Mittel behandeln, aber dann wäre ich fast dafür, den Kerl wieder zu seinen Kumpels in den Teich umzusetzen.

Habe keine Möglichkeit ein vernünftiges Becken den ganzen Winter über für den Koi aufzustellen. Das ist jetzt eine Notlösung mit dem Becken, sollte aber nicht länger als 2 Wochen dort stehen....

Was meint Ihr zu den Fotos und der Behandlung?

Gruß Tom


----------



## koile (4. Okt. 2014)

HALLO Tom ,
Bin mir nach den neuen Photo  sicher, das es sich nicht um Karpfenpokken handelt
und mit in Beteuben wäre ich bei den Wassertemperaturen VORSICHTIG!!!,,
Lieber noch einmal ein Salzbad hoch konzentriert ,und dann mit blau Spray abgedeckt,
und zurück in den Teich


----------



## jolantha (4. Okt. 2014)

Nein,kein Salz mehr,
in diese offenen Wunden gehört das bestimmt nicht mehr rein. 
Du kannst jetzt einen Schutzfilm mit Propolissalbe ( Bakterien-und entzündungshemmend )
drüber machen, oder mit Betaisadona behandeln ( Braunol )
Warum muß dieser arme Fisch denn immer betäubt werden ? 
Nimm Dir jemanden dazu, der den Fisch festhält,, soweit über Wasser, daß man die Wunden behandeln kann. 
Dann Sauerstoffsprudler mit rein, und den Fisch alle paar Stunden behandeln. 
Man kann natürlich auch noch mal mit einem Tierarzt reden, der sich die Wunde mal ansieht.


----------



## tom1 (4. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde jetzt auch eher mit dem Behandeln der Wunde fortfahren wollen, als noch weitere Salzbäder zu machen.

Tja gute Frage warum will ich den Fisch immer betäuben.
Damals hab ich einem erfahrenen Koihändler über die Schulter schauen dürfen. Zur Wundversorgung wurde der Koi betäubt und mit einem Tupfer die Wunde gesäubert und getrocknet. Im Anschluss kam dann das besagte HK Wundbehandlungsmittel zum Einsatz.
Mit diesem "grünen Nagellack" war die Desinfizierung und die Wundbehandlung in einem erledigt.
Das Ganze wurde nur einmal aufgetragen und er durfte sofort wieder in den Teich.

Ich werde mir aber dann gleich am Montag das vorgeschlagene Mittel kaufen.

Habe soeben gefunden was ich habe:

*Wunden- und Flossen Behandlungsmittel, Pinselflasche 15ml*

Ein versorgend wirkendes Produkt mit sehr heilender Wirkung .
Hält ausgesprochen gut am Fisch und hat hervorragende Wirkung bei Wunden, Flossenverletzungen u. v. m
Bei kleineren Verletzungen mit dem in der Flasche integrierten Pinsel auftragen, bei größeren Wunden sehr leicht mit einem handelsüblichen Wattestäbchen aufzubringen!
Sehr große Reichweite!
Warnung: 
Vermeiden Sie den Kontakt mit Augen und Haut, tragen Sie Plastikhandschuhe, trocken und dunkel aufbewahren, außerhalb der Reichweite von Kindern lagern.

Geht das auch, dann könnte ich morgen gleich anfangen, ohne Betäubung, ansonsten starte ich Montag.

Danke für eure Hilfe, hoffe er kommt heil über den Winter!

Schönen Abend

Tom


----------



## Ulli (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Tom,

das ist keine Kapfenpocke, es sei denn, Du hast die Stelle jetzt so offengelegt. Sieht nach einer bakteriellen Infektion aus (Lochfraß), also keine Salzbäder, sondern die Wunde säubern und desinfizieren. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit diesem Mittel hier gemacht:
http://koi-discount.de/teichpflege/wundbehandlung/takazumi-koi-aid-100ml.html
Danach die Wunde abdecken, z.B. mt Propolisspray (gleiche Seite wie im Link oben).  Den Fisch musst Du nicht immer betäuben, an die Stellen kommst Du ja gut ran, Wärme und viel frisches Wasser sind jetzt wichtig. Im Teich bei weniger als 18 Grad heilt das sehr schlecht ab. 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2014)

Ulli, 
stolzer Preis für Dein Mittel. 
Schau mal da : http://www.meine-gesundheit.de/medi...anwendung_auf_der_haut_0370814?info=basisinfo
Kostet 5 x weniger, und kannst Du für Deine Kinder, Hunde, Katzen , Opa und Oma benutzen und auch für Dich selbst


----------



## tom1 (5. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ich werde mir morgen gleich das Braunol als Spray in der Apotheke besorgen und mit der Behandlung beginnen.
Das Propolisspray bekomme ich denke ich bei Kölle Zoo, mal sehen.

Danke Tom


----------

